# El Megathread del centro de Lima el dia de su aniversario, Parte-1



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueno, este es el primer thread de Lima en su aniversario ! las fotos fueron tomadas entre el 18 y el 19 de Enero, espero les guste, este primer thread comprende el Parque de la exposicion, el Museo de Arte Italiano y la Plaza San Martin... al rededores incluidos (Paseo Colon y Alfonso Ugarte - non-included, vendran en otro thread posterior).

Bueno.. Empieza con el Parque de la Exposicion, hay algunos HDR's, bueno casi HDRS porque los guarde en JPG xDDD:

Pabellon Bizantino:




























Pabellon Morisco:





































Fuente China:



















Antiguo palacio o edificio de dptos de la vieja aristocracia limeña, en el barrio de la exposicion, visto desde el parque:










Puerta posterior (la principal es mucho mas bonita) que da mirando al parque, no hay fotos del interior, porque querian que pague 10 lucas por tomar fotos (ese dia todos los museos estaban a 1 sol, era un abuso):










Palacio de Justicia:










Museo de Arte Italiano - Uno de los museos mas hermosos de Lima, y uno de los mas desconocidos tambien, fue donado por el gobierno de italiano por el centenario de la independencia, es un edificio de estilo neo-renacentista, enchapado en piedra y con aplicaciones de marmol en su fachada. Resaltan ademas los dos mosaicos venecianos a los laterales, uno hace referencia al descubrimiento de America y el otro a la Republica:

- Exteriores:























































- Interiores: Salon inicial:
































































- Interiores: Ala derecha:























































- Interiores: Ala izquierda:



















Plaza San Martin: La plaza que fue creada en 1921, por el psdt Augusto B. Leguia, se convirtio en pocos años en el nuevo centro de la ciudad, cuenta con una gran belleza y a su entorno se instalaron importantes compañias.
Fotos tomadas el 18 en la mañana, y el 19 al atardecer .

- Club Nacional:










- Jirón Quilca:










- Esquina Quilca y Jirón de la Unión:










- Hotel Bolivar:










- Las tres gracias, en la mañana y en la tarde:



















- Frontis de la Plaza:










- Vista Parcial:










- Turistas en su pais:










- El monumento, en la mañana y en la tarde:



















- Pasajes:



















- Portal de Pumacahua:










- Edificios al rededor de la plaza:





































_________________________

Bueno, y eso es todo , espero que les haya gustado, falta la segunda parte, que me gusta mas que esta xD.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

omg que buenas fotos.. gracias y felicitaciones gj!


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

:fiddle: :applause:


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

cheveres las fotos ah todos nos tenemos que juntar un dia y ir a tomar fotos a Lima en mancha... cuando hay mas gente es menos peligroso y asi sacar mejores tomas...... muy chevere Imanol.... 

esta es la que mas me gusto


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

No veo un monton de fotos!!, pero las que veo estan muy buenas!!!, dime una cosa, hay en algunas fotos que hay unas manchas negras parecen nubes como en la foto del museo( el de la puerta posterior).
Y sacame otra duda, a que te refieres con HDR?, HDRI?? es eso, es porque yo trabajo con imagenes HDR (o HDRI)para simular iluminacion en 3D. Si fuera asi me cederias algunas!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Qué bonito. Me gustaron las fotos, todas tienen un aire emotivo, nunca había visto el Museo de Arte Italiano por dentro... Y hay una segunda parte??? Y mejor que esa?????


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindo thread, con excelentes imágenes.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy muy muy MUY bueno Imanol. Ya sé porque tardaste tanto. La calidad de las fotos y el matiz que le pones son excelentes. Te haz ganado la residencia permanente en Lima jaja. Muchas gracias por el trabajo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

mangolight said:


> No veo un monton de fotos!!, pero las que veo estan muy buenas!!!, dime una cosa, hay en algunas fotos que hay unas manchas negras parecen nubes como en la foto del museo( el de la puerta posterior).
> Y sacame otra duda, a que te refieres con HDR?, HDRI?? es eso, es porque yo trabajo con imagenes HDR (o HDRI)para simular iluminacion en 3D. Si fuera asi me cederias algunas!


Si, trabajo con HDRI, pero les digo HDR o imagenes HDR (High dynamic range). Pero estas no son totalmente puras, porque estan guardadas en JPG y en el photoshop les realice ajustes de contraste, y en otros casos una super hiper mejora del cielo. Los unicos que no estan editados en photoshop son los dos ultimas del pabellon bizantino.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que bonito thread, felicitaciones Imanol, excelentes fotos! Tienes razón lo del museo de Arte Italiano, hermoso y desconocido, yo hasta ahora nunca lo he visitado.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

Las fotos muy buena y muy artisticas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excelente trabajo Imanol !

Me encantaron mucho la 2, 7, 34 y la ultima.........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mangolight said:


> *No veo un monton de fotos*!!, pero las que veo estan muy buenas!!!, dime una cosa, hay en algunas fotos que hay unas manchas negras parecen nubes como en la foto del museo( el de la puerta posterior).
> Y sacame otra duda, a que te refieres con HDR?, HDRI?? es eso, es porque yo trabajo con imagenes HDR (o HDRI)para simular iluminacion en 3D. Si fuera asi me cederias algunas!


Es facil ! Solo haz click derecho encima de la X que sale, y luego clickeas en MOSTRAR IMAGEN y ya !


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bien bonito todas las imagenes


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindas las fotos! El pabellon bizantino es hermoso y me recordo al toque de un comercial que empieza ahi. Bueno, gracias por haber demostrado estas fotos tan lindas y espero con ansias la segunda parte. Saludos.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!WAu!
:tyty: 
:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

Esta excelentisisisisismo Imanol!!! ASU te PASASTE!!! KE BIEN OE :banana: 

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Muchas estan para imprimirlas y ponerlas en un cuadro :yes: :yes:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Q puedo decir?, simplemente impecable tu hilo, Imanosol como siempre, me encantan los angulos de las fotos, q bellezas q hay en mi Lima, limon, eres detallista y ahi esta la cosa. Simplemente espectacular, nunca entre al Museo Italiano, para ser tán chico esta bellisimo.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Imanol, tus imágenes tienen un plus y ese plus eres tú :yes:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias a todos  por sus comentarios! me suben la moral haha.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Muy buen thread!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Una vez entré al museo de Arte italiano, por fuera parece chico pero por dentro no lo es, tiene obras interesantes también, es muy bonito el lugar


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bravo!!!! t odio.. siempre saks excelentes fotos.. ! jajaja ya me tendras q enseñar ps!


----------

